# LTD is STILL here !



## LAD (Nov 5, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Well it’s been awhile since I’ve posted on the forum. Since the Holidays are just around the corner, I’d like to send a long overdue Howdy to all my old forum friends and give a Big Welcome to all the new ones from LTD Miniatures




[/SIZE]

I used to be a pretty regular poster and have been a fan of the forum since the beginning. I love to scan it when I can. Just seems that finding computer time can be a challenge, then complicate it with dial-up and being able to stay logged on issues...well that just sends me to the barn...lol, but I have to admit, I really like the barn!





Speaking of the barn makes me think about my main stallion, LTD’s Magic Man. He will be 20 years old in a few months! Simply Amazing to me since he was born on my birthday in 1990 and is home bred, raised, and trained. He still looks awesome, is as spirited as ever and siring fabulous foals ! Most of the time it’s hard for me to comprehend the International Name he has made for LTD.

Magic Man is published in several books, Miniature Horses by Barbara Naviaux, Outstanding Miniature Horse Stallion, Past & Present by Pat Elder, new book Miniature Horses World Wide and the overo icon on the AMHA Color Chart.

Magic Man is a Double-Superior Sire with 5 Hall of Fames, 19 National Titles in 3 registries.  He is the Sire of Numerous Multiple National Champions and Famed Breyer Model, Magic Mans Grand Slam who is 2004 Performance Horse of the Year, a 22x National Champion and named 2008 Grand National Champion Stakes Country Pleasure and presented with the 2008 Vetrolin Grooming Award.

LTD was named 2004 Miniature Horse Breeder of the Year and LTDs Magic Man has Get and Grand-Get with over 225 National/Reserve National Titles in the United States with many others overseas !

_All that and more with one little 32.5” stallion born on my birthday and a dream…



...plus years of dedication to a breeding program which has proven itself over and over again._

Well, that’s probably enough LTD history for now. I’ve noticed there are allot of farm banners on the forum who have LTD horses and I would like to give them a huge Thanks as it is thrilling to see so many of them advertised!





Here’s a photo of LTDs Magic Man and 2 of his 2009 foals, Magic Mans Jaguar and Magic Mans Specially Dun.
















Thanks for reading!

Lisa Davis aka LAD aka LTD Miniatures


----------



## MindyLee (Nov 5, 2009)

Welcome back! I have been here for just about a year now & never saw one post so I would be a newbie to you!

(PS. my stud, you would know tho...he bred some of your mares in 2006 and made some beautiful colorful foals with your mares)














20 yrs old! WOW Happy earliy B-Day Magic Man!


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 5, 2009)

love magic man!!



:wub


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey there Lisa!!!!!!!

No fair making me drool over those two babies, you already know how I feel about them!

"Here's to Hoping" to add some more titles to the list for Magic Man's get (and eventually Grand Get).


----------



## Leeana (Nov 5, 2009)

Beautiful Lisa !!!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 5, 2009)

Glad to see you around here! I don't think ive ever seen you post in all the time I've been here. I have a silver dapple Red Cloud son, and hopefully in the future we can come see you for something flashy. For the time being, we're pretty smitten with our boy.

Welcome back from LTD's Domingo


----------



## minie812 (Nov 5, 2009)

Still beautiful after all these years


----------



## Joanne (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Lisa and welcome back from a California owner of a Magic Man son and daughter


----------



## LindaL (Nov 5, 2009)

Welcome back Lisa! I am another of the "oldies", so of course I remember when you posted a lot more in the past! Always wondered why you didnt post anymore....now I know why....dial up??? Do they still have that??? lmao





Still LOVE Magic Man and I see his babies are still has drool-worthy as ever!!








Hmmm....now Im gonna have to go "stalk" your website....LOL!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Lisa, I'm a "oldie" on here too. Its great hearing from you again after all this time, and Magic Man is just as beautiful as he was the first time I laid eyes on him.


----------



## REO (Nov 6, 2009)

It's nice to see you here again Lisa!





Love that Magic Man!





I'm proud to have Kickapoo Moons Phantom Feather (tested Frame) who is a son of Hez LTD's Moonstruck (who is in Australia now) Moonstruck is a grandson of Magic Man.

"Topper" sired his first foals and they are awesome! I look forward to great things from him! He is the black Tovero colt in my avatar.

Now that you're back, don't be a stranger!


----------



## raine (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello Lisa,

I am a big fan of your magic man , i have a granson of his ,he is due to have his first foals next year and although he isnt wildly marked , hes registered as a siver dapple. I am secretly hopeing he might throw some good colours..heres hopeing





If i can work out how to pu photos on here i will put one up...

Raine from Spain

Dimundo Miniatures www.miniature-horses-spain.com


----------



## Connie P (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I don't even need to write here. You know how I feel about you, Izon and Magic Man along with your entire program.









Glad to see you visiting the forum again!


----------



## Contessa (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Lisa, So glad you are posting on here again. We spoke via email several months ago. I'll take Specially Done and Baby Doll please!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome back, we met in Missouri and I got to see some of your fabulous horses in person, I hope I can get to see Magic Man himself someday!


----------



## mitch (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi I properly wasen't on the forum when you were last on, I'm Annette and I live in the Uk, I'm the very proud owner of Sapphire a pinto filly who is by the imported stallion Ltd Wildcard who I adore, have looked on your website and you have some truly awesome horses.

Annette


----------



## LAD (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the Wonderful Welcomes and kind compliments! Its so awesome to hear from everyone and see all the LTD horses being posted and the updates on grand-get







> Welcome back! I have been here for just about a year now & never saw one post so I would be a newbie to you!
> (PS. my stud, you would know tho...he bred some of your mares in 2006 and made some beautiful colorful foals with your mares)
> 
> 20 yrs old! WOW Happy earliy B-Day Magic Man!


Hey MindyLee,

Thanks for the early B-Day wish! Yep, it's been quite awhile since I posted but I've been visiting



I got 3 really nice foals from Sentra, a golden palomino, a smutty dun and a loud buckskin overo. I sent 3 mares to Kitty when she had my stallion LTD's White Eagle. He is a solid white overo son of Magic Man and she got some spectacular foals from him too!



> Hey there Lisa!!!!!!!No fair making me drool over those two babies, you already know how I feel about them!
> 
> "Here's to Hoping" to add some more titles to the list for Magic Man's get (and eventually Grand Get).
> 
> ...


Those babies are fun to look at, lol, but Hotties fun to look at too! Best of Luck with her in the show ring, she will surely catch the judges attention







> mydaddysjag~Glad to see you around here! I don't think ive ever seen you post in all the time I've been here. I have a silver dapple Red Cloud son, and hopefully in the future we can come see you for something flashy. For the time being, we're pretty smitten with our boy.
> 
> Welcome back from LTD's Domingo


Aww...



Thanks for checking in with Domingo or "D". He was always one of my very favorites and is quite the charmer and will do anything you ask him too. He is one of only a handful of LTDs Red Cloud foals and has quite a few National Wins, Halter, Driving, Jumping, Roadster... not to mention being named Miniature Horse of the Year ! D is out of a National Champion daughter of Magic Anniversary who is also a full sister to Grand Slam. Congrats on your ownership of him. I'll see if I can find some baby pics of him to send you. He was adorable as a foal for sure







> Welcome back Lisa! I am another of the "oldies", so of course I remember when you posted a lot more in the past! Always wondered why you didnt post anymore....now I know why....dial up??? Do they still have that??? lmao
> Still LOVE Magic Man and I see his babies are still has drool-worthy as ever!!
> 
> Hmmm....now Im gonna have to go "stalk" your website....LOL!


LOL, ok LindaL... I've been paying attention to your additions! 0 -3 already! Have to send a HUGE CONGRATS to you on your purchase of Khan. Joel is always stalled across from me at AMHR Nationals so I knew right where to find that georgous little colt! I took a look at him myself and would have loved to have had him but I've already got a barn full of "keepers"





_Connie P, REO, Joanne ~ Thank You so much for my welcome back, you all rock ! _


----------



## ~Dan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorta welcome back to the forum. I love your horses. Im your biggest fan (well as big as you can get in the minis ha) I hope to purchase one of your horses in the future,i have appaloosas now, but must wate to move to the midwest first



All of your horses are gorgeous. I hope to see you around more often.

Your biggest fan Dan.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 7, 2009)

I really wish I had a few of Domingo. He's the most willing, people pleasing, easy going horse I have ever seen, and he is awesome at everything he does. Does he have any full siblings



? lol


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 8, 2009)

I forgot to mention, if you have any older pictures of Domingo, please send them my way. I only have a few, and would love to see him in his younger days.


----------



## Magic (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi there Lisa, it's good to see you here again!






I believe that you forgot to mention all of the incredibly hard work that you put into training and showing your horses! I've watched you showing at Nationals for years, shared the warm up ring or stood next to you at the rail while others were showing, and I know that the kind of success that you've had with your horses comes only with endless hard work and dedication, along with having superb horses.



You definitely deserve your success!





I hope that we get to see more of you here!


----------



## Dona (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Lisa



Welcome back!

I can't say enough about your breeding program. My whole Frame Overo program started with LTDs Moonstruck (a Magic Man grandson)....and he gave me absolutely stunning, correct babies every year while I had him. I kept his Bay Frame Overo son "Kickapoo's Apache Moon" to replace "Moonie" after I exported him to Australia.

Incorporate LTD bloodlines into your herd...and THIS is what you can get!



And I'm just a small breeder, only 2 - 4 foals each year. So I have gotten a very large percentage of LOUD Frame Overo babies!



Thank you Lisa!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 8, 2009)

and I own Moonstrucks dam Dona!






I love her - she is a beautiful mare and has phenominal foals.


----------



## LAD (Nov 10, 2009)

> mydaddysjag Posted Nov 8 2009, 02:40 AM
> I really wish I had a few of Domingo. He's the most willing, people pleasing, easy going horse I have ever seen, and he is awesome at everything he does. Does he have any full siblings ? lol
> 
> ~~~~~~
> ...


Domingo has several 1/2 siblings as I have bred his dam to several different stallions. I've been digging thru my disks but haven't found the one with all "D's" pics. I'll keep looking for you but until then here is a head shot of him as a baby...


----------



## Tiny Dreams Farm (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

Happy to see you are back! I too am a very proud owner of a daughter of LTD's Magic Man,

"LTD'S Black Magic Diva".

I purchased her from you as a weanling. We began showing her that year in our local club and regional shows. She never disappointed with her performance. Diva obtained several top five placings right into championships. At the 2005 AMHR Nationals she won Championship Owned and Shown By Ehibitor in the over division. I guess you know I was elated!





Due to family medical issues we had to give up showing miniatures shortly after that.

However, Diva is now bred to our of your Multi -Championship stallions for the 2010 foaling season.

If this foal has 1/10th the talent of the stallion and mare, there will be no stopping until we reach the top! What a way to return to the show circuit!



We are very excited. I've been praying for my own Outstanding Overo and the chance to show this fantastic blood line off once again!

Her name says it all, she is Magic!

Teresa

Tiny Dreams Farm


----------



## walkermini (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome back! I dont get much time on the forum, but wanted to post because I have a couple horses from Dona's breeding program (Kickapoo) that go back to Magic Man and I love them! I have Kickapoo Moons Full Monty (Moon), and his full sister Kickapoos Moonlite Bay(Moonlite). Moon just turned three, I will be breeding him to a few mares this coming year and Im anxious to see what he produces!


----------



## LAD (Nov 14, 2009)

> Hi there Lisa, it's good to see you here again! I believe that you forgot to mention all of the incredibly hard work that you put into training and showing your horses! I've watched you showing at Nationals for years, shared the warm up ring or stood next to you at the rail while others were showing, and I know that the kind of success that you've had with your horses comes only with endless hard work and dedication, along with having superb horses. You definitely deserve your success!


Hi Magic ! Thanks for the welcome back and wonderful reply



Having a Breeding program and then training and showing a trailer full of minis has been allot of work over the years for sure.

But it has also been VERY REWARDING and I guess when you love it like we "mini fanatics" do, we don't think about it as work...until the EXHAUSTION factor sets in at the end of the day, LOL







> Hi Lisa Welcome back!
> I can't say enough about your breeding program. My whole Frame Overo program started with LTDs Moonstruck (a Magic Man grandson)....and he gave me absolutely stunning, correct babies every year while I had him. I kept his Bay Frame Overo son "Kickapoo's Apache Moon" to replace "Moonie" after I exported him to Australia.
> 
> Incorporate LTD bloodlines into your herd...and THIS is what you can get! And I'm just a small breeder, only 2 - 4 foals each year. So I have gotten a very large percentage of LOUD Frame Overo babies! Thank you Lisa!


Hi Dona! Seems like ages ago when I sent Moonie to your farm! I am thrilled that he was the beginning of your overo program and you had such beautiful mares to compliment him! What a fabulous job you did with him



Thanks so much for posting all the pics of Moonies babies, he sure made some LOOKERS, WOW







> mydaddysjag Posted Nov 8 2009, 02:40 AM
> I really wish I had a few of Domingo. He's the most willing, people pleasing, easy going horse I have ever seen, and he is awesome at everything he does. Does he have any full siblings ? lol



Oh My Gosh! You asked about full siblings and I can't believe that I totally forgot about Domingos FULL BROTHER who is a Reserve National Champion, many times Grand and Halter Hall of Fame all during his 2 year old year! LOL...






This would be LTDs Red E To Win. I haven't shown him since 2006 and plan on bringing him back as my under senior stallion in 2010. Red E To Win is a total replica of my much missed and dearly loved, LTDs Red Magic, who died in a tragic round pen accident a couple of years ago.



> Connie P. and I own Moonstrucks dam Dona! I love her - she is a beautiful mare and has phenominal foals.


Hey Connie, here's one of my favorite pics of Moonlight. I'm so glad you have her now.






How awesome that her beautiful daughter, CLP STARLIGHT JEWEL, is WINNING BIG overseas! Congratulations!










This forum is awesome and I want to Thank everyone for reading and the welcome back



I've been looking thru the studbooks and am amazed at how many LTD horses are out there.


----------



## Tony (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad to hear from you. You have been missed.


----------



## minikrusier1 (Nov 20, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt]I'm a newbie here but wanted to say Welcome back to the forum



I have always admired LTD horses and the accomplishments of your breeding program are second to none



What a blessing to have a horse like Magic Man born on your birthday, he is truly an amazing stallion and his foals are beautiful



[/SIZE]


----------



## LAD (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the responses





*Here's wishing everyone a HAPPY, HAPPY THANKSGIVING ! *


----------



## drk (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Lisa, So glad to see you back on here !! I need to stay off your site...LOL I'm in love with a couple of your 2009 foals I'd love to have... You know which ones





MAGIC MANS TOP TICKET has had 2 gorgeous foals for me and WOW do they ever have Gorgeous Arab heads. Both fillies, one from last year and one from this year are going to be shown in 2010. I'll post some pics later this evening for you to see them.

Here is your boy Ticket...






So glad to see you back on the forum !!!! You were greatly missed !


----------



## midnight star stables (May 18, 2011)

My dream overo mare is LTD's Lil Copy Cat and I'm still just as proud of her as I was when I bought her years ago.






I can hardly wait to get Cat and baby back home, after too many years away at the breeding facility. All I've ever wanted was a little copy of my CopyCat!


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (May 18, 2011)

welcome back





Magic Man is one of my favourite stallions, he's right up there with Boones Little Buckeroo and Recees Thunder Hawk! I hope to own one of Magic Mans daughters someday if the budget allows it


----------



## mydaddysjag (May 18, 2011)

We are still enjoying Domingo. He's out with Bill Eperthener right now, and I miss him (even more than I thought I would)


----------



## Performancemini (May 18, 2011)

Hey Lisa:

I never talked with you on the forum either; but we have certainly met! At Gordyville a number of times. My husband had (they are retired/semi retired now) team of blacks he drove draft hitch and chariot. You had tried to get us a pair of whites. Well, we have them-if we ever get the one going (he's a "hot to trot"). You also tried to get us to come down and meet Nacho. We probably should have!!! Hope we see you at Gordyville again one of these days!!!


----------



## Reble (May 18, 2011)

this topic was back in November 2009 and looks like someone bumped it back up.


----------



## MBhorses (May 6, 2012)

Hey Has anyone heard from LTD miniatures lately?

I was looking at a foal they sold name LTD Maid In Heaven.I would love to see what she looks like today.She is a palomino frame overo.(I would love one of those in my herd


----------



## Carolyn R (May 6, 2012)

LTD is still around. Lisa is wonderful to deal with, a real sweetheart. I purchased a Magic Man daughter a few years back. I had bred her to the Buckeroo son I had, but sold her in foal when I decided to through in the towel. Her new owner had another Magic Man Daughter, Celebration, I believe. When I delivered my girl to him, it was a treat to see another Magic Man offspring, not too many in this neck of the woods. Some georgous overos! The mare I sold had a lovely medicine hat filly for her new owner.


----------



## Manyspots (May 6, 2012)

MBhorses said:


> Hey Has anyone heard from LTD miniatures lately?
> 
> I was looking at a foal they sold name LTD Maid In Heaven.I would love to see what she looks like today.She is a palomino frame overo.(I would love one of those in my herd


 Maid in Heaven I also wanted! updated pic would be great!!


----------



## Meavey (May 7, 2012)

Funny to see this, I have Maid's half sister Magic Mans Lovebug 2006 AMHR mare out of Magic Man and Electric Bug

She foaled me a gorgeous buckskin colt saturday!


----------



## K Sera (May 7, 2012)

Meavey ... Beautiful mare and foal! Who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Meavey (May 9, 2012)

That is Briar Patch Hope Ya Dance, my silver tovero mare.


----------

